# Halloween cage



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

How cute! This makes me want to do a Halloween set for my rats. I may just count their soon-to-be-made pirate set though as I am poor


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

pirates work ;D


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

That is cute


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! When I get my boys adult cage I'm totally gonna try and do this...only I love Halloween so much I will probabaly keep it year round lol!


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just got the girls 2 weeks ago and the 1st thing I thought was yeah holiday liners. I plan to make liners for every holiday ;D.....and yes I do have too much free time lol my son and husband are gone all day at school/work


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

That is so cool!! What kind of fabric did you use?


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just your standard cotton quilting fabric and the bottom layer is felt.


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

AWESOME!! I LOVE IT!! I'm working on some halloweeny things for the boys too! Sorry but this is giving me some great inspiration... I may have to "borrow" a couple ideas from you lol


----------



## kittykat9981 (Sep 25, 2012)

Check out the dollar stores too thats where I got the witch bucket and the orange basket. I also got a small skull bowl for a food dish it's just not in the pic.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

AMAZING!! You've done a fantastic job; I'm so jealous. Very talented, kittykat!


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Ooh this is so cute!  I really am hoping to have a Halloween set this year too.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

that is so cool!


----------

